# Food rationing and hoarding starting in parts of the U.S.



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Are You Better Off Today Than You Were Eight Years Ago?

*
Congrats and Thanks, *_Georgie W_



> *Many parts of America, long considered the breadbasket of the world, are now confronting a once unthinkable phenomenon: food rationing. Major retailers in New York, in areas of New England, and on the West Coast are limiting purchases of flour, rice, and cooking oil as demand outstrips supply. There are also anecdotal reports that some consumers are hoarding grain stocks.*


Anyone else noticed this phenomenon around the Dakota's yet?

I wonder how widespread it will truly become?

Ryan



> Food Rationing Confronts Breadbasket of the World
> By JOSH GERSTEIN
> Staff Reporter of the Sun
> April 21, 2008
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ryan-

good article, but i think increased world wide demand for food and grains is driving the shortages, hard to see where Bush has a part to play here??

anyway, the food shortages in Egypt have been common for sometime now and rice is in huge demand worldwide. Bush just released about $200 million (I think that figure is correct) in world food aid to depressed nations. the demand for food has grown simply through redistribution of wealth through the global economy and increased demand for meat and grain in Asian countries, primarily China. it is no different with oil either, as the Chinese have traded in their bicycles for cars. the whole phenomenon (world demand for food and energy increasing) is likely to get worse. for the most part here in the U.S. our food prices will just continue to climb, no party or President is going to change world demand or availability. all commodities, oil, food, steel, concrete, iron ore......you name it, world demand is soaring as other nations besides the former Big 3 are coming of age and can now afford more of what they could not before.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid= ... P7Fm.Zna.U

pretty good read here on where oil prices are likely headed..can you say higher?

food will follow as well.....Asian demand will only continue to grow.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think corn competed with rice as they are grown in different areas, but corn for ethanol definitely will have a huge impact on food. Corn ethanol is a lose lose situation.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

true, the Asians prefer and depend on rice as their staple food. i don't care for it much, but it is all in what you have become accustomed to eating.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey before Y2K I stocked up on a buncha stuff. MY dads dogs only recently finished off all the rice we had sitting around....

People have stocked up in the past, and will do it in the future.

Beyond that, Im not really concerned with any food shortages. If nothing else, I can hunt


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, as long as Obama doesn't get our guns first! :sniper:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

We'll just have to grill him first. What kind of marinade would you use on a hard core liberal?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

All they have to do is have an early out for CRP :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Notice in the article all the hoarders are the loonies in the northeast and west coast. Ryan if you believe this and that its Bushes doing maybe the west coast was destiny for you :lol: :lol: .

I was at the grocery store down here yesterday and the shelves were full.

Maybe we should raise the cost of exported food to the middle east to match the rise in oil.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe we should raise the cost of exported food to the middle east to match the rise in oil.....


There you go Bob, a loaf of bread for two barrels of oil. Take it or eat sand. It's time to stop aid to countries that don't support us. Some of the jerks the more we give them the less they like us. I'm sick of them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > Maybe we should raise the cost of exported food to the middle east to match the rise in oil.....
> 
> 
> There you go Bob, a loaf of bread for two barrels of oil. Take it or eat sand. It's time to stop aid to countries that don't support us. Some of the jerks the more we give them the less they like us. I'm sick of them.


It's a world market.....don't you think Canada,Brazil and Australia would gladly fill the void?

I do agree with stopping the aid though.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I blame all the dam vegetarians in the world. That and ethanol. We can look at this on the bright side maybe hunting will get back to its roots and stop being an industry. People will stop thinking of the trophy and start thinking of the back straps.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > Maybe we should raise the cost of exported food to the middle east to match the rise in oil.....
> ...


No Ken I dont think they could, maybe if they increased production over 5-10 years but unlike oil you can't live without food, we could use other energy forms if we had to. They would have to start eating each other, which would be agood thing come to think about it :wink:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

"The chief scientist at the Department for the Environment, Food and Rural Affairs, puts the rise in the price of commodity crops such as wheat down to a number of factors: higher demand for grain to feed livestock in China, where increasing affluence means more people want to eat meat; drought in Australia for three years, meaning it has had to import wheat; market jitters brought on by the sight of several countries stopping exporting grain; speculators seeing a chance to make money. The International Rice Research Institute, states that because rice-growing land in countries such as the Philippines is being lost to industrialization and urbanization, while the growing appetite for meat and dairy products among Asia's burgeoning middle class is leading farmers to abandon rice growing. Flooding in Indonesia and Bangladesh and cold weather in Vietnam and China have which also hit production is the root cause of shortage of rice."

"For the poorest, recovery is more difficult and aid will be needed. The balance will eventually be restored - nearly half of the world's potential agricultural land is unused."

There is no shortage of food here in the US. Grain such as wheat, rice, and corn is in high demand through out the world as outlined above but the US is one of the few countries that does not limit what can be exported as far as food is concerned. If there is anything it is that farmers in the US will have a good year. Probable about time. If the price of food is high in this country it is due to the cost of delivery (fuel) and the higher market value of grains throughout the world. If there are empty shelves in our super markets it's due to yo-yo's believing everything they read on blogs. Haven't seen it in my neighborhood.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

cwoparson: Thanks for sharing that with us. I think we can see that all of our problems are indeed George's fault. Actually, if you check out Mitt Romney's church, they have always advocated stockpiling in their storehouses. This recent stockpiling has nothing to do with real situations, but with panic, much like our economic market.


----------

